# My new 2000 TT logs



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

I already bought a 2000 Audi TT. Was a nice deal, I know there are a lot of fix needed. What do you think are those faults:
Wednesday,23,May,2012,21:00:27:23221
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126


Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 8N0 906 018 C
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 06500
Shop #: WSC 01236 


16839 - EVAP System 
P0455 - 35-00 - Large Leak Detected
17521 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S1 
P1113 - 35-10 - Internal Resistance too High - Intermittent
16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P0134 - 35-10 - No Activity - Intermittent

Readiness: 0000 0000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 13204
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: F9F7BC16E3C2F3B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8N0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8N0 820 043 A
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 00647 
VCID: 28512952C8E83A3

4 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00792 - A/C Pressure Switch (F129) 
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
01582 - Signal for Coolant Temperature 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8N8-909-601.lbl
Part No: 8N8 909 601 
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 0005 
Coding: 10102
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: F7F3BA2ED5D6E5B

1 Fault Found:
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Nx-919-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8N1 919 930 C
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D23 
Coding: 02244
Shop #: WSC 131071 
VCID: 3977FC162342B3B

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: None
Part No: 8N
Component: Zentralverrieg. D04 
Coding: 32767
Shop #: WSC 131071 
VCID: 860DC7EAA23C8C3

72 Faults Found:
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01369 - Alarm triggered by Hood Switch 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01368 - Alarm triggered by Luggage Compartment Switch 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01373 - Alarm triggered by Radio Ground Contact 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01558 - Contact Switch in Locking Cyl; Driver Side; Close (F241) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01557 - Contact Switch in Locking Cyl; Driver Side; Open (F241) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01618 - Automatic Convertible Top Valve 2 (N272) 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01563 - Interior Lock Switch; Driver Side (E150); Lock 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01564 - Interior Lock Switch; Driver Side (E151); Unlock 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00947 - Trunk Lid remote Control Switch (E188) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01565 - Luggage Compartment Light (W3) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01565 - Luggage Compartment Light (W3) 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00991 - Interior Lights 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01616 - Signal Wire to Interior Monitor 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01568 - Signal for Convenience Opening 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01569 - Signal for Convenience Closing 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01616 - Signal Wire to Interior Monitor 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01616 - Signal Wire to Interior Monitor 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01357 - Tank Flap Locking Motor (V155) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01555 - Motors for Central Locking; Save [Safe?] 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01556 - Motors for Central Locking; Unlock 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00955 - Key 1 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00956 - Key 2 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00957 - Key 3 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00958 - Key 4 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
01570 - Turn-Off Delay; Terminal 15 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01570 - Turn-Off Delay; Terminal 15 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01559 - Drivers Door 
58-10 - Can't Lock - Intermittent
01560 - Passenger Door 
58-10 - Can't Lock - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
01559 - Drivers Door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent
01560 - Passenger Door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
01559 - Drivers Door 
60-10 - Won't Safe - Intermittent
01560 - Passenger Door 
60-10 - Won't Safe - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
01559 - Drivers Door 
61-10 - Won't De-Safe - Intermittent
01560 - Passenger Door 
61-10 - Won't De-Safe - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
01552 - Motor for Central Locking; Drivers Door (V56); Lock 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01553 - Motor for Central Locking; Passenger Door (V57); Lock 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01554 - Motors for Central Locking; Rear Doors; Lock 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00949 - Central Locking Motor - tailgate (V53); LOCK 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
31-10 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
01581 - Incorrect Component Detected 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01379 - Interior Monitor Switch (E183) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01618 - Automatic Convertible Top Valve 2 (N272) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01109 - Hydraulic Pump Relay (J321) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01482 - Motors for Central Locking 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00951 - Tailgate Central Locking Motor Relay (J398) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01586 - Locking Cylinder Contact Switch; Passenger Side (F242); Close 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01615 - Tank Door Remote Unlocking Switch (E204) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
76-10 - Terminal 30 missing - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
77-10 - Internal Supply Voltage - Intermittent
01092 - Switch For Stowed Canopy (F171) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01091 - Switch Front Canopy (F202) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00000 - End of output 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
01617 - Please Check DTC Memory of Interior Monitoring 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 8E0-951-177.lbl
Part No: 8N8 951 177 A
Component: Innenraumueberw. D08 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3D7FE806376A8FB

1 Fault Found:
01462 - Anti-theft alarm ultra sonic Sensor (G209) 
53-00 - Supply Voltage Too Low

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D003 
Coding: 00009
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: E5CFE0667F7A67B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8N0 035 186 A
Component: Radio D03 
Coding: 00513
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 2E5DDF4AEA0C643

No fault code found.

End -------------------------


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

The cluster is failing, was reworked by MM. But fails again. Can I use a 2000 TT Cluster from other car?
The passanger door cylinder is not working, thats why i think the 72 faults on Central lock.
AC dont work!


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)

xattica said:


> The cluster is failing, was reworked by MM. But fails again. Can I use a 2000 TT Cluster from other car?
> The passanger door cylinder is not working, thats why i think the 72 faults on Central lock.
> AC dont work!


wow!! looks like a lot of work
my centrl lock cont. is doing the same thing. i have no way to lock the doors from the inside. 
my outside lock cylinder was also broke.
it is very easy to remove there is a rubber strip on the inside of the door in the jam. remove it and look in one of the holes you will see a t15 torx. all u have to do is back it out till it stops DO NOT over loosen. the cylinder will pull out. also the door panel is easy too. just one screw. twist the big cap on the bottom of the handle and there is a t30 torx. remove the torx and lift straight up. 

as for the cylinder repair mine had a broke cuppler to the shaft coming out of the assembly. just go to the junk yard and get a cylinder from a mk4 jetta or some mk4 car (easyer to fined then a tt) you can take them all apart and use what you need out of it to fix yours


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. Yes the same, cant open or close the car using the remote. The cylinder looks good!


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

I would fix your engine coolant temp sensor, A/C high pressure switch F129, and outside air sensor G17. Then clear the codes and see what comes back. Most of your faults are intermittent.


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks! I will. The previous owner told me that he lose the AC gas in days. Could be the pressure switch/sensor.


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)

xattica said:


> Thanks! I will. The previous owner told me that he lose the AC gas in days. Could be the pressure switch/sensor.


if your losing freon best to recharge it with some u/v die. may help find the leak. don't try any stop leak stuff its all snake oil. could be just a bad shraider valve.


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. The Central lock could be a Door Latch Assembly???


----------

